# Political Compass



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, so I saw this thread twice before, but that was two years ago, and opinions change, right?

Take the test

So...







I'm curious: am I the only economic right-winger on TCoD?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 7, 2011)

Most likely fairly standard for TCoD, I guess.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> I'm curious: am I the only economic right-winger on TCoD?


Hardly.

Anyway, I'm around -9.8 on both.

EDIT: Hang on, the image is so much more fun:


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2011)

Now I've got to find my old threads so see if I've changed at all. Not much if I have but it'll be interesting to check.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> Most likely fairly standard for TCoD, I guess.


Umm... I'd say so. Virtually everyone in the preceding threads was in the bottom-left quadrant. Wonder why that is.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 7, 2011)

MD you're so funny.


----------



## Darumaka (Feb 7, 2011)

...I'm not quite sure what to make of this.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 7, 2011)

It always puts me too far left, imho, but w/e.


----------



## Clover (Feb 7, 2011)

I've taken this like three times but never kept track of previous results.


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya ok said:


> ...I'm not quite sure what to make of this.


It means you're a centrist with a slight libertarian tendency.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 7, 2011)

So, I took this and...







Not totally surprised.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 7, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm around -9.8 on both.
> 
> EDIT: Hang on, the image is so much more fun:


Sweet jesus, you're lefter than Gandhi.



> Umm... I'd say so. Virtually everyone in the preceding threads was in the bottom-left quadrant. Wonder why that is.


Like-minded people attract each other. The website owner is very left-leaning, so the community most likely began as fairly left-leaning and gradually it accumulates more like-minded people.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 7, 2011)

Guys, PM me your scores on this and I can make a tCoD political chart for funsies.


----------



## Saith (Feb 7, 2011)

I love how, in the example, they stuck Thatcher up there with Stalin and Hitler. :3


----------



## Aisling (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't feel like retaking it when i can just tell you that i'm 5 units right and 3 up.

EDIT: although actually, that's my personal views. My political views are probably very close to aobaru's.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## nyuu (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm okay with this!


----------



## Darumaka (Feb 7, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> It means you're a centrist with a slight libertarian tendency.


Oh, I know what it means. I guess what I meant is that I wasn't expecting it to be so close to the middle...


----------



## Minish (Feb 7, 2011)

Nifty.
Although some of these questions were, erm, questionable. I think I'd be lefter if I hadn't gone "I don't really get this question soooo I'm gonna go with 'disagree'!"


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> My political views are probably very close to aobaru's.


I never took you for a social liberal. You're fine with equal rights for gays, legalized marijuana, and the like?


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 7, 2011)

I am, apparently:

Economic Left/Right: -8.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.36 

(ie. down in that bottom-left corner along with everyone else)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 7, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm around -9.8 on both.
> 
> EDIT: Hang on, the image is so much more fun:


That is legitimately frightening. o.o

Anyway, I'm in the bottom left too. I can't be assed to go get a picture.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I am, apparently:
> 
> Economic Left/Right: -8.88
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.36
> ...


A lot closer to me than most people! :D I just got -10 on economy after retaking it. Let's go be radical communists together.

EDIT: the reason I am so far to the left, I think, is because I tend to not like answering "agree" or "disagree".


----------



## Eifie (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel so...different! Although I guess I'm really not; I'm still in the bottom left quadrant. I think I only ended up so close to the middle because I didn't really use the strongly agree/disagree options (because I never like picking the extremes on tests like these).


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2011)

I tend not to pick extremes because when I do, there's always a question later on that I agree with even more than the one I just answered.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 8, 2011)

A little surprising, but not disappointing.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, same as everyone else :C


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2011)

Applebloom said:


> I feel so...different! Although I guess I'm really not; I'm still in the bottom left quadrant. I think I only ended up so close to the middle because I didn't really use the strongly agree/disagree options (because I never like picking the extremes on tests like these).


Even for questions like "Mothers may have careers, but the first duty is to be homemakers."?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Even for questions like "Mothers may have careers, but the first duty is to be homemakers."?


Well, I did pick the strongly agree/disagree options for a few of the questions, like that one, but not for most.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 8, 2011)

No surprises there. Like someone said before, I probably would've been further left if I understood more of the questions.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 8, 2011)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -1.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.36

In the same quadrant as mostly everybody...hm....


----------



## PK (Feb 8, 2011)

Fairly standard.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2011)

I couldn't save mine... but is it scary that I am labeled between Stalin and Hitler? I think I missed a page or something cause that terrified me.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 8, 2011)

Phantom said:


> I couldn't save mine... but is it scary that I am labeled between Stalin and Hitler? I think I missed a page or something cause that terrified me.


Isn't everyone? Aren't they kind of like, the extremes of either side?

Or do you mean you were in the upper/authoritarian quadrants instead of the lower ones like most everybody else in this thread? (since that's where they are in terms of up and down, though in terms of left and right one is on each side)


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2011)

I was about one left of the line, pretty much smack in the middle of the two.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 8, 2011)

ec=-3.75&soc=-4.31
Yes that is about four down and four left. _Down and left._ huurrrrr
Mostly iffy agrees/disagrees (rather than strong) except for a couple of the questions like the ones about minority rights blah blah


----------



## Zuu (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Zhorken (Feb 8, 2011)

"No one chooses his or her country of birth, so it's foolish to be proud of it."  What does this mean!  I mean it seems reasonable to be proud of one's country, just silly to be proud of being _born_ there.  That and "Military action that defies international law is sometimes justified"; I don't want to "strongly disagree" with this because I'm reluctant to rule out all hypothetical situations.  And "There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment", I guess I sort of get what it's asking, but I'm still not totally sure what it means. :(  I am so bad at taking Internet tests; I always quit if there are one or two questions I can't answer.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 8, 2011)

So I have the first version of the tcod chart done. There's too many people for names but it's still interesting to see where the forum generally stands.







I couldn't get Aobaru, PK or Alraune on it because they were hosting their scores rather than linking straight from the page. Anyone who wants me to add theirs can post the image here or PM me their score or get me in #tcod.

EDIT: Added Aobaru.

EDIT2: Added Walker and Lorem.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Even for questions like "Mothers may have careers, but the first duty is to be homemakers."?


well, there were some rather odd questions. like, "Some people are just naturally unlucky, agree/disagree". is that supposed to be an attack on the welfare state or in support of it? is it about meritocracy or what? I put vaguely disagree for that one because it seems rather suspicious and a little tabloidy but I could well have misinterpreted it.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> well, there were some rather odd questions. like, "Some people are just naturally unlucky, agree/disagree". is that supposed to be an attack on the welfare state or in support of it? is it about meritocracy or what? I put vaguely disagree for that one because it seems rather suspicious and a little tabloidy but I could well have misinterpreted it.


Haha, I just interpreted it at face value.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 8, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Haha, I just interpreted it at face value.


Same!  I took this very recently but I don't think I saved it.  Gonna retake now.

EDIT: -6, -5.69.  I don't feel liberal enough.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Feb 8, 2011)

Me being as much of an ass as physically possible:







My real one that I took a few weeks ago though:







I was surprised at how left I'd become as opposed to my usual identifying as right-of-centre.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 8, 2011)

Rainbow Dash said:


> "No one chooses his or her country of birth, so it's foolish to be proud of it."  What does this mean!  I mean it seems reasonable to be proud of one's country, just silly to be proud of being _born_ there.  That and "Military action that defies international law is sometimes justified"; I don't want to "strongly disagree" with this because I'm reluctant to rule out all hypothetical situations.  And "There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment", I guess I sort of get what it's asking, but I'm still not totally sure what it means. :(  I am so bad at taking Internet tests; I always quit if there are one or two questions I can't answer.


The former question is, I assume, about people who have strong pride in the country they were born in. (American and proud, etc.) Whether the question is asked ridiculously or is misleading is... a different matter. 

If you don't want to strongly disagree, then don't! Personally I didn't want to rule out all hypothetical situations _either_ so I just disagreed. 

"There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment" - this is about how the news makes events (like what's going on over here) seems way out of proportion because it gets more media attention than if they were to, say, show what was actually happening. Or how Fox the news says _everything is going to kill you be afraid_ because it makes for better news!


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


>


_I'm all alone
There's no one here beside me..._


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 9, 2011)

About where I was last time.
(I think.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 9, 2011)

economic part kind of varies with the phase of the moon; social tends to range from -8ish  to -5ish.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Feb 9, 2011)

Economic Left/Right - 3.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian - 7.69

Yeah seems about right.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-3.62&soc=-4.82

Economic = -3.62
Social = -4.82


----------



## Espeon (Feb 10, 2011)

This was where I came. I am quite happy because I am in the green segment!


----------



## H-land (Feb 10, 2011)

Green is clearly the best place to be.
I'd love to hang with folks like Gandhi.

(-6.25, -3.85)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -8.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.79 







who saw that coming


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

Um, just as a warning to everyone, I went to this site again and I got like seven Trojans from it, and my computer's systems were screaming "run away! run away!".


----------



## Elliekat (Feb 12, 2011)

Some of these questions make me genuinely angry. Like "Mothers may have careers, but their first duty is to be homemakers." I'm sure there are people that agree with that, but.... ugh.

Anyway:


----------



## Adriane (Feb 13, 2011)

(- 9.75, - 7.44)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 13, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Economic Left/Right: -8.62
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.79
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vixie ♥;467601 said:
			
		

> (- 9.75, - 7.44)


It's official: at TCOD, the more liberal you are, the more respect you command. Hell, you two (plus opal and Danni) make me look like Sarah Palin, for God's sake. :P


----------



## octobr (Feb 13, 2011)

POTENTIALLY:

the more intelligent, logical, and respectful you are...


----------



## nyuu (Feb 13, 2011)

took another shot; fiddled with a handful of questions I was unsure about

many of the questions aren't very clear! Like the "a significant advantage of a one-party system one". While it is an advantage and I would acknowledge that, it doesn't mean I _like_ or approve of one-party systems, and I wasn't sure how to answer in cases like those!


----------



## spaekle (Feb 13, 2011)

I think this quiz really needs a "neutral" option.


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 13, 2011)

Aobaru's not alone! ... sort of.

Anyways, my chart:







Economic Left/Right: 5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.26

And yeah, this test really needs a neutral option.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 14, 2011)

Yawn... actually more centrist than I thought it would be...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 14, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> POTENTIALLY:
> 
> the more intelligent, logical, and respectful you are...


You... couldn't tell I was joking about/alluding to all the most prominent members being not just liberal, but uber-liberal?


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -5.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.05







Not surprising, I guess. "Some people are naturally unlucky" threw me off a little, though.


----------



## Spellca (Feb 14, 2011)

Just as I figured I would be placed, being a moderate Constitutional conservative.


----------



## Rai-CH (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I win.


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 14, 2011)

Spellca said:


> Just as I figured I would be placed, being a moderate Constitutional conservative.


*fistbump*

We got the exact same economic value. how crazy is that?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 14, 2011)

What a crazy random happenstance!


----------



## Spellca (Feb 14, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> *fistbump*
> 
> We got the exact same economic value. how crazy is that?


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> What a crazy random happenstance!


well all the liberals on this site and not two got the same economic value, i think it's pretty cool that we did.


----------



## Spellca (Feb 15, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> well all the liberals on this site and not two got the same economic value, i think it's pretty cool that we did.


Hooray for solidified core values of the conservative movement!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Feb 15, 2011)

Spellca said:


> Great minds think alike.


And fools seldom differ.

-5.38 on both, by the way. _What a freaking surprise._ e_e


----------



## Spellca (Feb 15, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> And fools seldom differ.
> 
> -5.38 on both, by the way. _What a freaking surprise._ e_e



Is that some kind of political challenge? If so, I am sure the Serious Business board could handle a nice political skirmish. 

Otherwise, this is hardly the place to question political values - this is all a number's game and can mean anything. It all comes down to the issues in the long run...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Feb 15, 2011)

I noticed that pretty much all of us are below the x-axis on the compass. Do you think this might be because we're all young?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 15, 2011)

Rai-CH said:


> I think I win.


I think you do, too. 







Anyway, here's mine. Rather average TCoDian, if you ask me...


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 15, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I noticed that pretty much all of us are below the x-axis on the compass. Do you think this might be because we're all young?


You might have a point. Wikipedia defines authoritarianism as "a form of social organization characterized by submission to authority" and libertarianism as "the advocacy of individual liberty", which might be sort of self-explanatory, depending on how you look at it.

It could just be a broader form of the like attracts like idea, too, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 15, 2011)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> I noticed that pretty much all of us are below the x-axis on the compass. Do you think this might be because we're all young?


That could explain why MD is the only one who got above the line.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 15, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> That could explain why MD is the only one who got above the line.


I lol'd.

Also we're not all _that_ young, and I hate ageism.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 15, 2011)

Re: lack of a neutral option: In a lot of quizzes that sort of thing is intentional--if you give most people a middle road they're going to be inclined to just take that almost every time unless they have really really strong opinions. Only having four options forces them to think about their opinion rather than just shrugging it off and picking the middle. (Though it's not very helpful for the times when, at the end of the day, you really are actually neutral about it!)

Took it, fell somewhere in the half of the green quadrant closer to center, didn't really pay attention to the numbers or bother saving the image. Oh well.


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> That could explain why MD is the only one who got above the line.


Yet i'm 13 and I was next closest.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 15, 2011)

Derpy Hooves said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> Also we're not all _that_ young, and I hate ageism.


very few of TCoDians are out of uni, and the majority aren't even out of sixth form. that's 'young' by most standards.

I would have to see some more concrete statistics, but it seems a fairly feasible hypothesis that youth correlates with left-wing tendencies.



> Yet i'm 13 and I was next closest.


sometimes I forget that you're only 13. yet you speak with the voice of a grizzled fifty-something.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 16, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> sometimes I forget that you're only 13. yet you speak with the voice of a grizzled fifty-something.


Pwnmon is secretly a 50-something corn farmer living in the deep south.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> very few of TCoDians are out of uni, and the majority aren't even out of sixth form. that's 'young' by most standards.
> 
> I would have to see some more concrete statistics, but it seems a fairly feasible hypothesis that youth correlates with left-wing tendencies.


I rather hate hypotheses without any semblance of evidence backing them up. It's just about the same as saying 'I think this about you just because it sounds like a nice thought to me, and I don't need to have any reason for thinking so!'. And then you can back it up with personal experience, which really is no sort of evidence at all. 

The thing is, for me, saying that age relates to political or personal beliefs rather reduces your beliefs to simply your age. If you just believe in something because of your age, then you're _just_ your age. Which is a pretty shitty thing to say. Why believe anything at all if, when you get older, you'll flip-flop into being conservative? 

I just don't like saying that anyone's beliefs have anything to do with any benign part of their biology. Yes, I'm 20. I also have brown hair and brown eyes and I'm Jewish and I'm right-handed and short and a bunch of other crap. Maybe this influences by beliefs in some minor way. Most likely it doesn't. Either way, saying that my beliefs are summed down to one of these things, or multiples of these things, is a pretty shitty thing to do.

/rant


----------



## PK (Feb 16, 2011)

Derpy Hooves said:


> I rather hate hypotheses without any semblance of evidence backing them up. It's just about the same as saying 'I think this about you just because it sounds like a nice thought to me, and I don't need to have any reason for thinking so!'. And then you can back it up with personal experience, which really is no sort of evidence at all.
> 
> The thing is, for me, saying that age relates to political or personal beliefs rather reduces your beliefs to simply your age. If you just believe in something because of your age, then you're _just_ your age. Which is a pretty shitty thing to say. Why believe anything at all if, when you get older, you'll flip-flop into being conservative?
> 
> ...



this.
I can't even begin to describe how much crap I had to put up with from people when I was younger and even now just because "oh you're too young to understand what's _really_ going on"


----------



## Pwnemon (Feb 16, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Pwnmon is secretly a 50-something corn farmer living in the deep south.


Dang it you know me too well.


----------



## Byrus (Feb 16, 2011)

Changed a bit from the last time I took it I think


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 16, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> Dang it you know me too well.


I totally did not learn this from reading your tax returns. 

On the topic of age: I'm pretty sure goldenquagsire meant age as in "this generation," because the young(er) people of right now compared to, say, their grandparents, tend to be more liberal.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> On the topic of age: I'm pretty sure goldenquagsire meant age as in "this generation," because the young(er) people of right now compared to, say, their grandparents, tend to be more liberal.


That's just as stupid! I want evidence of this! The feminist movement started in the 50's, wouldn't that suggest they were somewhat liberal?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 16, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> youth correlates with left-wing tendencies.


Just to clarify... you're talking about the social scale, rather than the economic, right? Not to say that young people can't have opinions on economics, but it makes more sense to me to associate youth with social liberalism, rather than economic left-wing ideology; it's just a fact that we live in a more tolerant, liberal society overall than our parents and grandparents. And unless brainwashed taught differently, we generally keep those beliefs through childhood. 

For example, no white child today questions the presence of black children in his or her school; during my grandparents time this idea was socially liberal and at the least criticized heavily.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Derpy Hooves said:


> That's just as stupid! I want evidence of this! The feminist movement started in the 50's, wouldn't that suggest they were somewhat liberal?


Look up any statistics on a social issue (marriage equality is a good one) and I guarantee that younger people (say, under 30) will, on average, support the more progressive side a lot more than older people.

And yes, feminism has been around for a while, but feminists (especially in the 50s) were very much an _exception._ Saying "people alive in the 50s who are now quite old are liberal because there were liberal feminists around in the 50s" is clearly ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that being a feminist does not necessarily mean you are liberal on other issues.

Come on. No one is saying that you're liberal _because_ you're young. You will presumably be just as liberal when you're 50 as you are now. What we're saying is that younger people today are generally more liberal than older people, and if you look at any statistics at all (I have a supervision in five minutes, or I'd go find some) this is plainly true. It's not that people get less liberal as they age; it's that society tends to get more liberal as time goes on, while people tend to stay the same.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Look up any statistics on a social issue (marriage equality is a good one) and I guarantee that younger people (say, under 30) will, on average, support the more progressive side a lot more than older people.
> 
> And yes, feminism has been around for a while, but feminists (especially in the 50s) were very much an _exception._ Saying "people alive in the 50s who are now quite old are liberal because there were liberal feminists around in the 50s" is clearly ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that being a feminist does not necessarily mean you are liberal on other issues.
> 
> Come on. No one is saying that you're liberal _because_ you're young. You will presumably be just as liberal when you're 50 as you are now. What we're saying is that younger people today are generally more liberal than older people, and if you look at any statistics at all (I have a supervision in five minutes, or I'd go find some) this is plainly true. It's not that people get less liberal as they age; it's that society tends to get more liberal as time goes on, while people tend to stay the same.


Feminism was just an example! I didn't mean for it to be the basis of my argument. Anyhow I agree that society changes, not people. (Although I don't see how society can get more liberal than I am thereby making me seem conservative and that thought sort of scares me ; ;).


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2011)

"Mothers may have careers, but their first duty is to be homemakers."
"Some people are naturally unlucky."

who is seriously going to answer 'agree' to these questions wtf.
Anyway.

Economic Left/Right: -7.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.44

Bottom left-hand corner like everyone else.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

... Some people _are_ naturally unlucky. I mean, what else would you consider getting terminal cancer, or getting raped, or being born with a genetic disease you had no control over?


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Derpy Hooves said:


> ... Some people _are_ naturally unlucky. I mean, what else would you consider getting terminal cancer, or getting raped, or being born with a genetic disease you had no control over?


A series of unfortunate events? Coincidence? I doubt it has anything to do with _luck_. (Mainly because I don't believe in luck.)


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

What exactly is there to believe in? Luck _is_ a series of unfortunate or positive events; coincidence. What is the difference?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2011)

I would put the concept of 'luck' in with 'fate', which I don't believe exists. Because... thinking that some otherworldly power is out to get you is stupid, no matter how shitty your life is.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

That's not really how I... see luck. Luck is just a word that encompasses the events that happen to you, i.e. something bad happens, bad luck, something good, good luck. You don't get to horde good luck or pray for good luck and then magical things will happen. It just describes what happened to you. Because it is a word that describes things. It isn't an otherworldly power, just a word. :v


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2011)

Then I think you're wrong! Oh, the joys of interpreting words.

EDIT: clarification
That's now how I see 'luck' as it's defined in that statement. It seems to be implying that people are naturally a thing which is essentially something humans made up to describe, as you said, the good and bad things that /happen/ to them. People aren't especially 'lucky' or 'unlucky' in themselves, but the things that happen to them are.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh well, that makes sense, although there are things that people are born as that are pretty unlucky. As I mentioned above, genetic diseases/disorders or predisposition to disorders, which are actually part of the person, such as schizophrenia, bipolar, MS, cerebral palsy, etc.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty average, I guess.

Also, the quiz should have a "neutral" option.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 17, 2011)

Derpy Hooves said:


> Oh well, that makes sense, although there are things that people are born as that are pretty unlucky. As I mentioned above, genetic diseases/disorders or predisposition to disorders, which are actually part of the person, such as schizophrenia, bipolar, MS, cerebral palsy, etc.


I agree. While 'luck' is perhaps a bad word to use, I think it's silly to think that everyone's born on a level playing field, and that where they end up in life is due entirely because of how hard they tried - who your parents are, how much money they have, what race they are, what social connections they have and so on hugely affect people's life chances, and obviously nobody chooses who their parents are - hence 'luck'.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 17, 2011)

> Oh well, that makes sense, although there are things that people are born as that are pretty unlucky. As I mentioned above, genetic diseases/disorders or predisposition to disorders, which are actually part of the person, such as schizophrenia, bipolar, MS, cerebral palsy, etc.


People born with genetic disorders don't have genetic disorders because they're unlucky, they have them because they inherited them from their parents. Using a word like 'luck' in this sense is misleading, I think.

I would define someone as inherently unlucky if, all other things being equal, bad things consistently happened to them more often than to other people. I think that's the sense the test is using.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 17, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> I would define someone as inherently unlucky if, all other things being equal, bad things consistently happened to them more often than to other people. I think that's the sense the test is using.


the _inherently_ bit stills throws me off.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 17, 2011)

newt said:


> the _inherently_ bit stills throws me off.


Well, yes, that's the point, no one is inherently unlucky.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 18, 2011)

here I am!


----------



## Aobaru (Feb 19, 2011)

I disagree that the quiz should have a neutral option. I like that it forces you to take a side on the issues. I didn't even know what some of the terms were, so I had to look them up. Like the question "is protectionism sometimes necessary"; I didn't know what protectionism was. xD

There are a lot of moral-dilemma type questions on here, too. "Those with the ability to pay should have the right to higher standards of medical care." As a capitalist, I was torn on this one. But I took the question at face value at choose "disagree", simply because I believe that you should receive the same _quality_ of medical care regardless of what you pay.


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm an idealist and i little bit of a communist, (i like the idea in theory. i know its doesn't work.)
but here it is. 
http://www.politicalcompass.org/facebook/pcgraphpng.php?ec=-9.12&soc=-3.90


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. So boring. I don't actually need to post the image, because it's exactly like everyone else's. I feel like retaking the tests and just shoving myself into the Authoritarian/Free Trader Corner.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2011)

Post in the new thread, please.


----------

